# صلاه لتماف ايريني ج2



## mera22 (17 ديسمبر 2009)

*بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس الاله الواحد امين

نسالك يارب ان تعمل فينا وبنا ..اعمل انت يارب بداخلنا وفي خارجنا ومن حوالينا ..ياربي يسوع المسيح لا تهملنا ولا تتركنا ولا تحجب وجهك عنا من اجل خطايانا الكثيره لكن بمراحمك ارحمنا وبعطفكوحبك الكبير اقبلنا

انت تعلم يارب اننا ضعفاء ومساكين ولانقدر ان نعمل شيء الا بارادتك 

اني بحبك يا يسوع لكن بالقول لكن لو بحبك بالفعل كنت اسمع كلامك اكون وديع ولطيف وهادي مثلك يا حبيبي 

يارب اشبعنا بك وفرح قلوبنا بك مجانا من عندك ياربي 

يارب من فضلك اعطنا توبه حقيقيه مرضيه امامك امين

صلوا من اجل ضعغي​*


----------



## عادل نسيم (17 ديسمبر 2009)

*صلاة عميقة ومعاني كلماتها محتاجين أن نذكرها في صلواتنا دائما" ... أشكرك يا أخت / ميرا22 وربنا يحفظك ويصونك بنعمته آمين *


----------



## candy shop (18 ديسمبر 2009)

صلاه جميله جدااااااااااااااا

فعلا كلنا محتاجين ان نذكرها فى صلواتنا 

بركه صلواتها وشفاعتها تكون معنا امين 

شكرااااااااااااا ميرا 

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## النهيسى (18 ديسمبر 2009)

*آمين


شكرا ليكم للصلاه الجميله

الرب معاكم​*


----------



## اكليل الشوك (18 ديسمبر 2009)

صلاة جميلة جدا يا ميرا​ و عميقة اووووووى ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## youhnna (18 ديسمبر 2009)

*امين
شكراااااا ميرا على صلاة امنا اميتاف ايرينى الرائعه
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## روما98 (19 ديسمبر 2009)

ميرسى ميرا على هذة الصلاة

نطلب شفاعة تماف ايرينى

امين

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك
​


----------



## kalimooo (29 ديسمبر 2009)

*

امين

شكراااااااا على الصلاة

الجميلة 

سلام المسيح معك
*


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 يناير 2010)

اميــــــن 
صلاه فى منتهى الجمال
ميرررررسى على الصلاه 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## mera22 (18 يناير 2010)

عادل نسيم قال:


> *صلاة عميقة ومعاني كلماتها محتاجين أن نذكرها في صلواتنا دائما" ... أشكرك يا أخت / ميرا22 وربنا يحفظك ويصونك بنعمته آمين *



*
ميرسي علي مرورك الرب معك​*


----------



## mera22 (18 يناير 2010)

candy shop قال:


> صلاه جميله جدااااااااااااااا
> 
> فعلا كلنا محتاجين ان نذكرها فى صلواتنا
> 
> ...



*ميرسي علي مرورك الرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## mera22 (18 يناير 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *آمين
> 
> 
> شكرا ليكم للصلاه الجميله
> ...



*ميرسي كتير علي مرورك الرب معك​*


----------



## mera22 (18 يناير 2010)

اكليل الشوك قال:


> صلاة جميلة جدا يا ميرا​ و عميقة اووووووى ربنا يعوضك​




ميرسي كتير الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## mera22 (18 يناير 2010)

youhnna قال:


> *امين
> شكراااااا ميرا على صلاة امنا اميتاف ايرينى الرائعه
> ربنا يباركك​*



ميرسي علي مروررك الرب معك


----------



## mera22 (18 يناير 2010)

روما98 قال:


> ميرسى ميرا على هذة الصلاة
> 
> نطلب شفاعة تماف ايرينى
> 
> ...



ميرسي علي مروررك الرب معك


----------



## mera22 (18 يناير 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *
> 
> امين
> 
> ...



ميرسي علي مروررك الرب معك


----------



## mera22 (18 يناير 2010)

kokoman قال:


> اميــــــن
> صلاه فى منتهى الجمال
> ميرررررسى على الصلاه
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​





ميرسي علي مروررك الرب معك


----------

